# helper.lrdata



## HughP (Sep 10, 2019)

I have taken the decision and upgraded to LR Classic from LR6 today via the Lightroom Queen link. All seems to be working, but what is the helper.lrdata file. I have searched through the forum and the net without finding an answer. Thanks.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 10, 2019)

It holds cached data to help performance, like folder information, etc.


----------

